# have you seen the article in the evening standard? 15th IVF lucky?



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

This couple finally got their dream come true at the 15th try. I am very happy for them but can't help thinking of the woman's body after all those hormones and steroids ! She was lucky to find a clinic who accepted to do so many! and the price!
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi FM

I found an article about it in the mail-link for anyone wanting to read it

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/womenfamily.html?in_article_id=512188&in_page_id=1774&ICO=HEALTH&ICL=TOPART

/links


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow.  Good on them.  So glad they got their dream in the end.

Tracyxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Fantastic for them!

We succeeded on our 8th attempt, our 5th donor cycle, after 6 years having IVF, which was too much. I couldn't imagine keeping the faith going for another seven attempts.  Three normal iVF's with ovarian stimulation were enough for me, plus 10 iuis with clomid.

They must have gone through hell. I hope things work out. From personal experience, the joy of having our child did not cure our pent up feelings and anxieties of so many years of TTC, and we still have psychological issues that we need to deal with as a couple.  I hope they fare a little better!

roze


----------

